# Makrelenangeln Scheveningen



## eVocologne (13. September 2011)

Hallo,
wir wollen am Sonntag das erstemal im Anglerleben auf Makrelen fischen.
Da wir uns sonst nur auf den Maasplassen rumtreiben , und auch sonst nur Erfahrung mit Süßwasserwischen haben sind wir auf eure (hoffentlich) Hilfe angewiesen.#h
Also geplant haben wir einen Trip nach Scheveningen, und dort dann mit der Rederij Vrolijk raus aufs Meer. Wie das halt so ist haben wir uns dort Plätze reserviert und danach erst nach Bewertungen im Netz gesucht ....#q
Da diese sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen sind wir ein bißchen auf guten Rat angewiesen.
Direkt nebenan ist wohl die rederij Trip , von der die einen sagen sie sei besser, und andere das krasse Gegenteil. 
Da die Bewertungen aus 2007 oder noch älter sind seid ihr gefragt #6

1.) Lohnt es sich überhaupt Mitte September auf Makrele vom Kutter?

2.)Ist die Rederij Vrolijk empfelenswert?

3.) Alle reden immer von den richtigen Eimern?!?!? Ist das wirklich so elementar wichtig auf dem Schiff ?Dachte da an einfache 20l. Eimer mit Deckel???

4.)Paternoster besser selber besorgen oder an Bord kaufen?

Danke im vorraus 

Micha 

|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## eVocologne (19. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Scheveningen*

Sooo, da leider bis dato niemand eine Antwort geschrieben hat und es jetzt sowieso zu spät ist werd ich mal kurz berichten.

Wir waren also am Sonntag in Scheveningen zum Makrelenangeln mit der rederij vrolijk.

Morgens ging es los mit dem Anmelden. Dort wurden wir trotz höflichem Auftreten sofort unfreundlich abgefertigt. 
Die sogenannten Leihangeln sind absolut in einem schlechten Zustand ,d.h. ich z.B. hatte eine aneinandergeknotete Schnur, die gelb, grün und blau war in den Stärken ca. 35er , 50er und 70er. Von den Rollen ganz zu schweigen. 
Auf der Internetpräsentation der Rederei stand das man ab 7 aufs Boot kann. Das traff leider nich zu da die plätze um kurz nach 6 alle Belegt waren da die, die sich auskannten alle viel früher dort waren und somit die "besseren" plätze bereits belegt waren (Die mit sitzgelegenheit) 
Dann gings raus aufs Meer . Nach 1,5 Stündiger Fahrt zu den vermeintlichen Fanggründen das erstemal das Horn .
Alle Angeln zu Wasser .... und ? Nix! Keine einzige Makrele.
Das ganze wiederholte sich dann um die 15 mal mit dem selben Ergebnis. 
Man konnte meinen das der Kapitän nicht nach echolot, sondern nach uhr gefahren ist . Also 10 min fahren, 5 min angeln,  10 min fahren ...usw. ob nun Fisch zu sehen war oder nicht. 
Tja was soll ich sagen ? Am Ende hatten 70 Angler sage und schreibe 5 Makrelen, und davon war eine auch noch quer gehakt.
Insgesamt war der Tag sehr enttäuschent . Abgesehen davon das das Boot, die Estrella, vor Rost fast auseinander fällt. 
Nochmal werden wir sicher nicht mit der Rederij fahren !

Fazit: Nicht empfelenswert!!!!


----------



## Matu1986 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Scheveningen*

So ich versuche es auch nochmal auf diesem Weg. Wir d.h. ein paar Arbeitskollegen und ich denke so ca.6 Leute wollen dieses Jahr mal auf Makrele in Scheveningen.
Habe jetzt von den drei Reedereien Groen, Trip und Vrolijk gelesen bzw. Deren Webseiten gecheckt. Welche könnt ihr empfehlen? Habe völlig unterschiedliche Meinungen gefunden von total Scheixe bis gut. Alles aber was älter. Vielleicht hat jemand von euch nen aktuellen Stand. Passsge beläuft sich wohl auf ca. 40€ und ca. 15€ für ne Leihangel. Was bekommt man da für ein Set? Ist das fischbar oder Kernschrott. Habe von mehreren aneinander geknoteten Schnüren gelesen und son Schrott. Ne vernünftige Rolle und Schnur sollte schon drin sein denk ich. Ne funktionierende Rolle werde ich schon noch irgendwo haben, aber meine Kollegen eher nicht.


----------

